# Required Accessible Benches



## Rick18071 (Apr 17, 2020)

Looking to see where accessible benches per ICC/ANSI A117.1-2009 § 903 are required in the 2015 IBC. I thought they were required in locker rooms but I can't find any requirement at all for accessible benches.

Also do locker doors require a clear 48" x 30" and where in the 2015 IBC is this required?


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 17, 2020)

Maybe not there but in 2010 ADASAD, must be code and ADA compliant.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 18, 2020)

*When Provided: *
2015 IBC 
1109.9 Storage

Where fixed or built-in storage elements such as cabinets, coat hooks, shelves, medicine cabinets, lockers, closets and drawers are provided in required accessible spaces, at least 5 percent, but not less than one of each type shall be accessible.
1109.12.1 

Dressing, fitting and locker rooms, Where dressing rooms, fitting rooms or locker rooms are provided, at least 5 percent, but not less than one, of each type of use in each cluster provided shall be accessible.
I have no idea where the 48x30 came in.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 19, 2020)

He may be referring to clear floor space for a wheelchair?


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 20, 2020)

mark handler said:


> *When Provided: *
> 2015 IBC
> 1109.9 Storage
> 
> ...



So they don't need accessible benches ever anywhere?  I'm a plan reviewer/inspector. Only care about building code not ADASAD or ADA.

And they don't need a clear space in front of the locker, only an accessible route to it?


----------



## steveray (Apr 20, 2020)

Route would include approach....


----------



## mark handler (Apr 21, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> So they don't need accessible benches ever anywhere?  I'm a plan reviewer/inspector. Only care about building code not ADASAD or ADA.
> And they don't need a clear space in front of the locker, only an accessible route to it?



*If you want to be sued
Assuming it is in PA*
Building Code 2015 of Pennsylvania
*1102.1 Design*
Buildings and facilities shall be designed and constructed to be accessible in accordance with this code and ICC A117.1.
*1109.9 Storage*
Where fixed or built-in storage elements such as cabinets, coat hooks, shelves, medicine cabinets, *lockers*, closets and drawers are provided in required accessible spaces, at least 5 percent, but not less than one of each type shall be accessible.
*1109.12.1 Dressing, fitting and locker rooms*
Where dressing rooms, fitting rooms or* locker rooms* are provided, at least 5 percent, but not less than one, of each type of use in each cluster provided shall be accessible.


*ICC A117.1*
803.4 Benches. A bench complying with Section 903 *shall be provided within the room. *
903.1 General. Accessible benches shall comply with Section 903. 903.2 Clear Floor Space. A *clear floor space *complying with Section 305, positioned for parallel approach to I the bench seat, shall be provided. 903.3 Size. Benches shall have seats 42 inches minimum in length, and 20 inches minimum and 24 inches maximum in depth


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 21, 2020)

ICC is catching up, yea!


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm pretty sure it's always been hidden away there where a lot of people don't think to look.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 22, 2020)

Isn't that usually the case? It all comes down to chapter and verse and knowing where to look.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 22, 2020)

Paul Sweet said:


> I'm pretty sure it's always been hidden away there where a lot of people don't think to look.


Ya, they claim it is a CA thing....
CA puts it all in one place, not referring to other documents and standards. 
Not just with Accessibility, but in the main code.


----------



## e hilton (Apr 23, 2020)

Every time i scan the titles of new messages, i read this one as Required Accessible Beaches.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 23, 2020)

mark handler said:


> *ICC A117.1*
> 803.4 Benches. A bench complying with Section 903 *shall be provided within the room. *
> 903.1 General. Accessible benches shall comply with Section 903. 903.2 Clear Floor Space. A *clear floor space *complying with Section 305, positioned for parallel approach to I the bench seat, shall be provided. 903.3 Size. Benches shall have seats 42 inches minimum in length, and 20 inches minimum and 24 inches maximum in depth



803.4 is the section I could not find. Thanks

I won't be sued. I'm not the owner, just doing the plan review.

Is there a section requiring for a Symbol of Accessibility on the accessible lockers or bench? I seen them in other buildings but can't find a section requiring it.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 24, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> Is there a section requiring for a Symbol of Accessibility on the accessible lockers or bench? I seen them in other buildings but can't find a section requiring it.


Building yes,  spaces yes,  elements??
They SHOULD provide Signs identifying the element of access provided.
But I do not believe that is in the code/standard at this time.


----------



## Enri Code (Apr 24, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> 803.4 is the section I could not find. Thanks
> 
> I won't be sued. I'm not the owner, just doing the plan review.
> 
> Is there a section requiring for a Symbol of Accessibility on the accessible lockers or bench? I seen them in other buildings but can't find a section requiring it.



Not at the moment but it is prudent to provide one for two very important reasons from my experience:
1. Helps with the inspection to show clear compliance.
2. Functional.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks guys. But I can only make them comply to the code.


----------



## steveray (Apr 28, 2020)

The room needs to have the ISA (if they are not all accessible)...If it is a recreational facility then the lockers get it also.....

1111.1 Signs. Required accessible elements shall be identified
by the International Symbol of Accessibility at the following
locations.
1. Accessible parking spaces required by Section 1106.1.
Exception: Where the total number of parking
spaces provided is four or less, identification of
accessible parking spaces is not required.
2. Accessible parking spaces required by Section 1106.2.
Exception: In Group I-1, R-2, R-3 and R-4 facilities,
where parking spaces are assigned to specific
dwelling units or sleeping units, identification of
accessible parking spaces is not required.
3. Accessible passenger loading zones.
4. Accessible rooms where multiple single-user toilet or
bathing rooms are clustered at a single location.
5. Accessible entrances where not all entrances are
accessible.
6. Accessible check-out aisles where not all aisles are
accessible. The sign, where provided, shall be above
the check-out aisle in the same location as the checkout
aisle number or type of check-out identification.
7. Family or assisted-use toilet and bathing rooms.
8. Accessible dressing, fitting and locker rooms where
not all such rooms are accessible.
9. Accessible areas of refuge in accordance with Section
1009.9.
10. Exterior areas for assisted rescue in accordance with
Section 1009.9.
11. In recreational facilities, lockers that are required to
be accessible in accordance with Section 1109.9.


----------



## mp25 (Apr 28, 2020)

In addition to the reach ranges, the controls (operating parts) to open the locker should be graspable and use less than 5# of force.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 29, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> Thanks guys. But I can only make them comply to the code.



See low, code required (smiling)


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks. I don't know if you can call where the locker rooms are "in recreational facilities". The locker rooms are near to but not connected to a gym room in a large office area in a very large building that is S-1.


----------

